

Building a company brick-by-brick - cuponthefloor
https://bloo.ie/blog/building-a-company-brick-by-brick/

======
welshguy
"I have found very little written about the journey to $10k and the struggles
it brings".

I agree.

First mention of customers: "We were seeing some interest and already had some
nice early sign-ups (approximately 250 sites)".

What about the story of those first 250 customers then? Because I have found
very little written about the journey to the first 250 customers and the
struggles it brings.

~~~
cuponthefloor
Those customers were for the old product. There is not really much point in
going into how we got them as the product changed. I will be going through how
we got our first 100 customers after the 4 post in this series! If you want to
subscribe to the blog you can get the posts as they go live.

------
toumhi
Thanks for sharing your journey! I really like your product and might try it
for clients (saas companies) :-)

I was curious how come your product has been developed for so long and then I
read your previous articles and how you pivoted from chatroulette-like
conversations to better for online chat conversations for companies.

Good luck!

~~~
cuponthefloor
Thanks for the kind words. Feel free to get in touch with me directly re.
using the product for clients. More than happy to help with anything like
that. Yes our journey has been a longish one but we have a great team and
supportive investors who have helped us a lot.

------
ehurrell
Great read, I think a lot of startup blogs skip the ...start bit and jump to
"here's how we scaled!"

Glad to see an Irish company talking about this stuff too (though I wasn't
sure if ye were Irish until I read that Darragh was your first hire :P). Good
luck to ye!

~~~
cuponthefloor
Irish founders... english company. Shhhhh

Myself and my co founder are from Kildare and Wicklow respectively.

~~~
ehurrell
I was wondering why I hadn't seen ye about :P Irish people going abroad to
start companies seems to work well, good luck :)

------
mychaelangelo
Thanks for sharing and highlighting the runway point. Follow-on funding
shouldn't be an after thought once sh*t hits the fan. It should be baked into
forecasts/plans from the get-go, if it's something that will be needed either
for growth, or as a margin of safety.

~~~
cuponthefloor
That is 100% correct. It was a hard lesson to learn but we are now pretty
savvy to the process. However I think that it is very hard to plan for a
buffer margin. There are very few business plans that I have seen that plan
for buffer margins.

------
dzsekijo
Can't seem to be able to subscribe to the blog. At least, Bazqux gives

    
    
      ProtocolError "error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure"

------
Infinitesimus
Good read. Thanks for writing this. Provided just the reminder I needed that
hustling isn't easy but often necessary for the survival of a company. Good
luck with the slight pivot :)

------
andylstephenson
Solid advice - good write up

~~~
cuponthefloor
Thank you! Glad you liked it.

